# How o keep my GSD in my yard?



## HopefulParents (Jun 5, 2011)

I will be getting a GSD (unknown age as of yet) in late JULY. I will be in school from 8-2:30, so she will be in the backyard, with the goats, a shelter, water and food. But, I need to know, what do you recommend for KEEPING her in the backyard? Electric fence? collar? Radio fence? noise emitter?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Honestly, the only way to ensure your dog will not leave the backyard when you are not there is to keep him in a fenced in area or kennel. Electronic fences work great for a lot of people. But some dogs will run right through it even when they know they will be shocked.

What do others think?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Where do you keep your other dog?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't think it is ever a good idea to leave the dog alone and free in the yard while you are gone. Too many bad things can happen, can you keep it in a fenced in kennel? They come in various sizes.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Fence/Kennel. No underground fences....crate in cool house would be better yet.

Lee


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

No question - get or build a kennel! Not too expensive for them if you have a Lowes near you. They sell an AKC brand for a few hundred dollars that has worked good for us for almost 4 years.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mac's Mom said:


> Honestly, the only way to ensure your dog will not leave the backyard when you are not there is to keep him in a fenced in area or kennel. Electronic fences work great for a lot of people. But some dogs will run right through it even when they know they will be shocked.
> 
> What do others think?


 
This is very true. My neighbors learned this the hard way. Their GSD tested every point in the e-fence until she figured out where to dig it up. She then proceded to dig it up, tear it to pieces, and run loose.


----------



## HopefulParents (Jun 5, 2011)

oh, sorry, I should have mentioned, I do have my yard fenced in. It's a 4ft chain link fence though. That's why E.J. is ok in it, he is only 1ft tall, very short and stocky. But, I know GSD's are tall and if she wanted to, the one I got could jump. That should have been mentioned. She would be fenced, but I am looking for supplemental, to discourage her from Jumping the fence


Wolfstraum - It's not that I wouldn't want her inside, or crated, it's that I feel a dog with such an active background, should not be confined to a crate for hours on end. My pup E.J. is crated right now at night, for training, but as soon as he is ready, he will sleep on a pillow on the floor, instead of a crate


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

HopefulParents said:


> oh, sorry, I should have mentioned, I do have my yard fenced in. It's a 4ft chain link fence though. That's why E.J. is ok in it, he is only 1ft tall, very short and stocky. But, I know GSD's are tall and if she wanted to, the one I got could jump. That should have been mentioned. She would be fenced, but I am looking for supplemental, to discourage her from Jumping the fence


Oh ok  I agree that a 4' fence wouldn't be difficult for a GSD to jump. I think short of building a higher fence, the only option is building a kennel inside the fenced in area. I don't think adding an e fence will help much. Just my opinion based on all of the stories I've read about how GSD's are escape artists


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Some add the electronic fence and run it along the top of the chain link to discourage jumping. Personally, I don't like e fences. Things can get in and your dog can't get out. Or as others mentioned a dog might still get through it when exceited about something outside, but probably won't jump back in when coming back.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Kennel inside of a fenced secure area not seen from the road. 
Minimum 6' high kennel with roof on a cement slab.
A nice minimum size is 10' X 20'.
Elevated laying area of some type. 
Wind breaks, sun screening as needed along sides.
Kiddie pool in appropriate weather. 
Secure water containers that are not easily tipped over. 
Monitor closely for insect hives or nests in area. 

Not to substitute for regular extended time spent with owner in house and mutual activities.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I have 2 GSD and both are crated while we are at work, at least 9 hours a day and they are fine. They have run of the house while we are home and at night. As long as your GSD gets exercise then he/she will be fine crated for the few hours you will be gone.

Once the dog is trust worthy then you can grant freedom in the house when your not there. A little at a time, this is what I have done with dogs in the past. Just a thought.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> Honestly, the only way to ensure your dog will not leave the backyard when you are not there is to keep him in a fenced in area or kennel. Electronic fences work great for a lot of people. But some dogs will run right through it even when they know they will be shocked.
> 
> What do others think?


Well...usually. Depends on the fence. 

I've seen a large male GSD climb a 4 foot cyclone fence and jump over with ease. Several times. 

An electronic fence worked well with my whippet (I used it with my other fence to try and prevent digging under and out) but there is no way I would trust Xander with an electric fence. I'm sure he would manage to find a weakness and exploit it. 

Using the electric fence with your cyclone fence might work - totally depends on the dog though.


----------



## HopefulParents (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks y'all! I think I will go with the kennel for now.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really don't even think a 6ft fence is enough. My girl could easily clear a 6ft if she wanted to.

Neither of my dogs are crated and are free to roam the house when we aren't home and don't mess up anything. But I hope all goes well with the kennel.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Fence/Kennel. No underground fences....crate in cool house would be better yet.
> 
> Lee


I agree with this. Get a kennel for nice days, but it gets HOT in Texas. There are worst things then a comfortable crate in a cool house.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I crate my dogs when I'm gone. I wouldn't leave them out knowing the horrors that can occur.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

With lots of water and a sun screen, the dog should be fine in a kennel outside. 

I would hesitate to put an electric wire above the four foot fence especially if you have collars on the dog. If it is a climber, it is possible that it can hang itself up. 

I did use an electric wire about 18 inches off the ground on the inside of my fence and gate and my dogs respected it. They would run up, pause and check where the wire was, and then bark or whatever. I do not have that any more. 

A dog alone in a kennel or yard can be an issue, because they will be bored and lonely. But with the other dog out there, not necessarily in the kennel, the dog should be fine, if you are in a decent neighborhood. 

The dog will dig if you let him, using a solid foundation will save you pain later on. Concrete pad is the way to go -- not cheap. I guess patio blocks can work as well, not sure about that as I haven't tried it. 

Good luck.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

crate your dog and have someone come in to give
your dog a break. build your dog a pen that he/she can't
dig out of or climb out of. keep your dog inside. ** the rest was unnecessary so removed by ADMIN**


----------



## HopefulParents (Jun 5, 2011)

Lexi - 10 months old. No papers. She was being given away on CL and I just couldn't bear not knowing what king of a home she'd get...


----------



## HopefulParents (Jun 5, 2011)

s84.photobucket.com/albums/k21/classicmotorclub/
Here is Frau Wilhelmina. For some reason when I try to add her picture it breaks... I don't know.
She is 7 months old. AKC, and a handful. But, they are both well worth it. Great guard dogs, they herd my goats, and they look after each other.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

You could always consider an aerial run or similar tie out system. They're a little old fashioned now but it's what we've always used when we go camping. A 4 foot fence is a bit low for a shepherd, however I'm certain someone in another thread mentioned a system that goes on top of a fence that's angled inwards and another that has rollers on the top that makes it very difficult for the dog to get a foothold on the fence to begin with.


----------



## HopefulParents (Jun 5, 2011)

*Update*

We decided to see how it would go, and Frau has never jumped the fence. We had to let go of Lexi as she attacked our daughter, but we rescued two other dogs that have never jumped either, though we are trying to Rehome them it had been a long journey getting them back to health. We have not put additional fencing up, and will not until they do us we need it. I hope we never do!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Kennel is probably your best bet. They may get bored and bark though, which may disturb the neighbours.

You don't have the dog yet? It might be an idea to wait until you are done school before getting one?

Otherwise, daycare might also be a good option.


----------



## Steel (Jun 4, 2013)

Just my experience:

I've owned a Husky and GSD at separate times and on 2 different tracts of land. Once I setup the fence and trained them on it properly, they never "ran through" the fence. Unless the batteries went dead, the line got cut, or the transmitter got electrocuted, the fence worked just fine.

I've always had the standard Petsafe radiofence.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

HopefulParents said:


> We decided to see how it would go, and Frau has never jumped the fence. We had to let go of Lexi as she attacked our daughter, but we rescued two other dogs that have never jumped either, though we are trying to Rehome them it had been a long journey getting them back to health. We have not put additional fencing up, and will not until they do us we need it. I hope we never do!


Have you considered the possibility with all going on that maybe the time is not right to add another GSD? It is also very much a possibility that two females are going to fight and they can be nasty fights.


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

HopefulParents said:


> We decided to see how it would go, and Frau has never jumped the fence. We had to let go of Lexi as she attacked our daughter, but we rescued two other dogs that have never jumped either, though we are trying to Rehome them it had been a long journey getting them back to health. We have not put additional fencing up, and will not until they do us we need it. I hope we never do!


To be honest, it's probably better to get a 6 ft privacy fence _now_ than to wait for the GSD to learn it can climb fences. 

A kennel is probably your best bet, though, from a cost perspective. I put paving stones all along the interior of mine to discourage digging (and I see claw marks from where Shadow has tried anyway), and I've heard of GSDs climbing even 6 ft fences so you might have to get something to cover the top. If yours gets bored, though, it might start barking and disturb the neighborhood... and with only a 4 ft fence someone could come in and poison your dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is 2 years old. I don't think the OP is even around anymore.


----------

